# Check Out The Rv Superbag Decorative Bedding



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

http://www.rvupgradestore.com/


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

Gasp, still trying to breath after seeing the price....










It does look nice, but I think you could upgrade the trailer to a walk around bed for less.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

We use 2 Coleman bags zipped together....very soft...very warm...and very wallet friendly.


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

Nathan said:


> Gasp, still trying to breath after seeing the price....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


yeah! no kidding!


----------



## ALASKA PFLOCK (Jun 24, 2007)

Good to have plenty of spare sheets, comfortor, etc.


----------

